# trimmer with circular blade



## abs111999 (Oct 17, 2019)

Whats a good model of trimmer for 90% hard use with carbide circular blade for cutting sagebrush and similar crappy
use?? Probably a commercial model...will get hard use.


----------



## ATH (Oct 17, 2019)

Husqvarna 555FX

see thread here: https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-555fx.318763/

I don't know about a carbide blade though. I think that would chip too easily and be difficult or impossible to sharpen. The stock blade on the 555 (or other similar) is very easy to sharpen.


----------



## abs111999 (Oct 17, 2019)

cant find that on sale
what about something less than 400 with a circular blade...
I see the Renegade Blade...good reviews...it fits on the Stihl 130/131 and many others...
its a fully round blade.... I dont want that triangle type..


----------



## ATH (Oct 17, 2019)

You'll get what you pay for... yes, there are $400 saws that you can put a circular blade on, but it won't cut more than an inch consistently.

It is more at entreprenadbutiken than when I posted early in the year, but still a lot less than anywhere in the States that I found it (didn't find it for less than $1299...)


----------



## alderman (Oct 18, 2019)

I’ve had good luck with the Shindaiwa C350 and C45 brushcutters. They handle a blade well. I purchased used for less than $200. 
Often homeowners with pro equipment don’t put many hours on them and they are in very good shape, much cheaper than new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tilenick (Oct 21, 2019)

I have used a still fs 90 or 95 for years with a circular blade, cuts down 1 inch saplings with a couple of chops, and the blade is re-sharpenable I think I got it from the dealer as well.


----------



## ironman_gq (Oct 22, 2019)

Stihl 131 will handle it pretty well, I've got a shindy c344 that works great as well. Mine with a carbide blade takes just about anything up to 4" without too much fuss


----------



## John Lyngdal (Oct 22, 2019)

I have a carbide blade on my FS250 and it does a fine job on small brush.
Don't think I'd use on on a smaller trimmer, but whatever you purchase bicycle bars are a must.


----------



## ATH (Oct 22, 2019)

John Lyngdal said:


> .... but whatever you purchase bicycle bars are a must.


Back to the 555FX - the harness that thing comes with is pretty sweet. Very easy to use the tool all day.

Oh...and it doesn't slow down for 1" stuff - right through like there was nothing there.

Just depends on what you need to cut and how often you are going to use it. I justified buying mine because I had a contract to get rid of 5 acres of invasive shrubs. Saved LOTS of time there.


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 25, 2019)

How well do the stihl and echo multi tools handle brush blades?

I need to control invasives: multiflora rose, barberry, buckthorn. Not much thick stuff, I'll use a chainsaw with crappy chain for that.

I'm looking at multi tools as would also like/need a pole saw attachment, and use the brush cutter head with a string trimmer


----------



## ironman_gq (Oct 28, 2019)

http://www.airecut.com/products

The tri wing blade is what you want for that kind of stuff, it'll handle anything under 1/2" and won't clog up if you get into grassy stuff.


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 6, 2019)

ironman_gq said:


> http://www.airecut.com/products
> 
> The tri wing blade is what you want for that kind of stuff, it'll handle anything under 1/2" and won't clog up if you get into grassy stuff.



Do they have USA distributors?


----------



## alderman (Nov 7, 2019)

I’ve purchased them off eBay. Over the years I’ve used quite a few different blades and the Aire cut is my favorite. Very seldom gets tangled as long as you keep the rpms up. One word of advice, as designed they blow stuff into the air so wear a face shield. I wear safety glasses as well. Stings to catch a hard chunk in the face. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman_gq (Nov 8, 2019)

Mad Professor said:


> Do they have USA distributors?



https://www.amazon.com/Maxpower-142...ocphy=9019749&hvtargid=pla-312062540393&psc=1


----------



## Hsvhobbit (Nov 16, 2019)

I’ve got a stihl fs110r and have settled on forester blades for my brushwork. The 9” carbide chipped quickly if I hit rocks or wire (fenceline clearing) but otherwise stayed sharp better than the steel toothed versions. Downside other than chipping was it required a diamond file to sharpen. I’ve gone back to the plain steel version. They have chainsaw style teeth so little learning curve to keep them sharp. With the 9” blades I can zip thru a 1” sapling like nothing and up to 3” goes pretty quickly. In fairness if I’d realized I’d do this much bladework I’d have gone for a fs250’class trimmer.


----------



## Hsvhobbit (Nov 17, 2019)

Never mind my comments on my fs110 I’ve just killed the second gearbox this afternoon. 

I’m going to be researching a much heavier duty model for my own brushwork. Research will start at the fs240 and go up from there. Sadly list on the monster 560 is something like $1600ish.


----------



## Ax-man (Nov 17, 2019)

If that 560 is the new version of the 550 clearing saw that I have it is overkill unless you really need a pro heavy duty clearing saw . I have a 450 also and like it much better than the 550 but still it is also pricey and kind of over kill for average brush cutting . Not trying to be arrogant but the only reason I have these top of line Stihl clearing saws is because we had pasture clearing job to get rid of Osage Orange trees a long time ago. After cutting and chipping the bigger trees we would go back over the area with those clearing saws with the big tri cut blades to knock down tall grass and the small stuff we didn't get with a chain saw to get the area down to ground level . Those clearing saws made short work of that task but we could have gotten by with smaller machines.

You mentioned the 240 that would be a good choice or the 250 . They are popular. I don't have one but do have it's older version that I think is an FS 200K which is kind of close as far as an engine and it has plenty of power for doing light brush work . I have worked on a few of those FS 250 's at my part time job and after I fixed them to get them running right I was impressed with that 250. Not to heavy ,easy to maneuver and the engines sound like they have more than enough power to get the job done and the price isn't too bad for a mid range clearing saw/brush cutter . I would like to have one but just don't need it. One of those 250's I worked on had a 9 inch carbide blade on it and you could tell it has seen some abuse from cutting with a dull blade . The main drive was still good just a neglected carb was all it needed to get it back running and it sounded sweet to my ear.

I am glad you mentioned a diamond file to try and sharpen those carbide tipped blades . I have some diamond files but forgot about them . Those blades aren't that outrageous to buy but it might be worth a try to see if the teeth can be touched up . I never tried it only because the consensus is that once they are dull you throw them out and put on a new one. I tried the steel ones a long time ago and was very disappointed but these carbide blades are the ticket for cutting small brush.

Might add this . Get one of those harnesses verses a shoulder strap if your going to run a brush cutter for extended periods of time . It is easier on the back because of the side to side motion swinging one of those brush cutters. If it wasn't for a harness I couldn't run a brush cutter for very long these days because of the strain it puts on my back.


----------



## Hsvhobbit (Nov 17, 2019)

I hear you on the harness. I got one for my pole trimmer (131) and it’s been a godsend even for my trimmer. I use the brush blades pretty heavily working on clearing some badly neglected fenceline and I guess the strain from the 9” blades was just too much for the gear head. That’s my main reason for needing to upgrade.
All too often when clearing saplings I’ll use the trimmer when I probably should break out the chainsaw but i sure like not having to fuss with thorn vines. Easier on my knees as well. 

As to sharpening the forester blades it seems silly to throw away one just because it’s dull. They really do sharpen up easily even the carbide ones. My main gripe about carbide is the teeth just chip too easily on rocks/wire and working around overgrown fenceline it’s just too easy to hit that junk.


----------



## ATH (Nov 17, 2019)

for a big clearing saw, I'm telling you this really is a steal: https://www.entreprenadbutiken.com/husqvarna-bruchcutters/husqvarna-555fx

My only guess as to why it is so much cheaper is that they use these more in Europe than in the US???

Comes with a great harness. Buy extra blades and the special file/tooth set combo tool.


----------

